# All my Bridge threads - Inspired by my Buddy



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This message is for those who lost their loving friends, heart and soul dogs, to tell you, you are not alone. There are many of us who know, understand and feel your great loss. Never stop loving them and telling their stories, as they are so special not just to you thru your words they become special to many.
Hugs.


Love you my Buddy and miss you forever

I miss my Buddy
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/99239-i-miss-my-buddy.html

Love is only a word
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/119759-love-only-word.html

Rainbow Bridge Section - Club of Broken Hearts
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/109359-rainbow-bridge-section-club-broken-hearts.html

Honestly, are you embarrassed with your grief?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/119125-honestly-you-embarrassed-your-grief.html

I was here. I existed. Pictures of Goldens at Rainbow Bridge
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/107119-i-here-i-existed-pictures-goldens-rainbow-bridge.html

A walk to remember
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/191922-walk-remember.html

Chasing happiness
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/205049-chasing-happiness.html

In life there are moments
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/218914-life-there-moments.html

A good dog never dies
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/221602-good-dog-never-dies.html

Why can't I make peace with my Buddy's passing?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/228122-why-cant-i-make-peace-my-buddys-passing.html

Move Toward Your Greif and Heal
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/227930-move-toward-your-grief-heal.html


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

You're so right. It's important to keep the memories of our bridge goldens alive forever. They will always be in our hearts.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

It doesn't matter how many years, months or days pass our precious goldens at the bridge are never forgotten. They live in our hearts and memories.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the great threads Buddy's Mom. I am having a difficult time lately and I'll read every one. Red has been gone almost 6 weeks and my heart hurts so bad still.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has been gone 10 weeks and I still cry a bit every day. Sometimes a hard cry, sometimes just tears. I miss HER, not just having a dog, but HER. Sometimes I cry because nearly a whole day goes by and I didn't miss her. I was busy or distracted. I hate the pain, but I hate not having the pain too. Grief is very complicated.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny has been gone 10 weeks and I still cry a bit every day. Sometimes a hard cry, sometimes just tears. I miss HER, not just having a dog, but HER. Sometimes I cry because nearly a whole day goes by and I didn't miss her. I was busy or distracted. I hate the pain, but I hate not having the pain too. Grief is very complicated.


I am right there with you Penny's Mom. I have Red's picture as my desktop on my computer at work. I'm going to have to take it off as I look at it 100 times a day and get lost in thought. I sure miss that silly dog. He was my best friend.

Again, thanks Buddy's Mom for the great links.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

FAL guy said:


> Thanks for the great threads Buddy's Mom. I am having a difficult time lately and I'll read every one. Red has been gone almost 6 weeks and my heart hurts so bad still.


I am sorry, I truly know how you feel. It was 5 weeks after the loss of my Buddy I wrote first time about him. That is just something what is not easy to fight and just take out from your mind when your eyes are still looking for him to come running around a corner. In some way I feel I knew and loved your Red too, he was an amazing boy. So as Penny, Andy, Toby and many others I met on this forum. Hope peace comes soon to your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

In a meantime I added a few just because I've never stopped missing my Buddy. 
My dear friends I am sincerely sorry for your loss, hope the words many of us wrote in these threads help you in your healing. Hugs.

A Christmas Story at the Rainbow Bridge
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/244929-christmas-story-rainbow-bridge.html

"Twinkle Twinkle Little Star"
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/247562-twinkle-twinkle-little-star.html

You're gonna miss me by my hair
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/263810-youre-gonna-miss-me-my-hair.html

When are you missing your dog the most?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/265898-when-you-missing-your-dog-most.html

Feeling vulnerable?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/263658-feeling-vulnerable.html

Move on - what does it mean?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/267794-move-what-does-mean.html

Emotional "disorder"
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/289834-emotional-disorder.html

When I'm Gone
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/293322-when-im-gone.html

Does burden of grief balance love?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/297281-does-burden-grief-balance-love.html

How can you prepare for a heartbreak?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/292465-how-can-you-prepare-heartbreak.html

Love + special bond = heart dog
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/300241-love-special-bond-heart-dog.html

Spiritual side of the loss
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/284689-spiritual-side-loss.html

Do you believe in Rainbow Bridge?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/rainbow-bridge-grief-support-section/241714-do-you-believe-rainbow-bridge.html

Angry with God
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/217418-angry-god.html

50 shades of good
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/239538-50-shades-good.html


----------

